# Coolest Quiver You've Ever Seen?



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

So my mom decided to wait basically my whole life to tell me that I have a cousin that does custom leather works and can make any quiver I could ever want. I always try to use things in archery that are different. So does anyone know of a really unique and cool quiver that no one else has? Something my cousin could make out of leather and be the sweetest quiver that no one else will ever have? Post some pictures if you have them!


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I found this, its cool but it doesn't exactly scream "Olympic Style"


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.fist-inc.com/CARVEDD.htm


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing fancy but this one should be to my door soon, no pockets as I am making my own that go on quiver belt. Jim's work is great, he mentioned a price increase so I jumped at the chance for one of these.
http://www.fist-inc.com/q530.htm


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I have a FIST 4-tube field quiver with single pocket, it is an excellent design. Only complaint is that I would have liked the tubes to be removable rather than glued in place. I also ran some sticky velcro around the tube tops since it was extremely noisy.
I'd take useful over unique any day of the week.


-Grant


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

My perfect quiver would be very similar to the neet field quiver, with a seperate pouch, from plain black leather. Simple can be cool and functional at the same time. And should last forever.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Look at Bateman, FIST, and LeBrunet.


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

This is not mine, but belongs to a friend here in CT. The tool work is exquisite.

Ray
[


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

For Olympic style quiver, Lebrunet is hard to beat in quality and style. Several styles to choose from, all very cool.

However, if you use a picture, it means it already exists and therefore not unique. You'll have to use creativity.

http://www.lebrunet.eu/?id_lang=1


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

TomG said:


> http://www.lebrunet.eu/?id_lang=1


http://www.lebrunet.eu/product.php?id_product=53

After checking Lebrunet's site, I'll agree that they make the coolest quivers I have ever seen.

They're also the first quivers that have ever given me a cardiac event when I saw the price. 500 euros for the skeleton model? That's close to $700 USD.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Johndburk said:


> http://www.lebrunet.eu/product.php?id_product=53
> 
> After checking Lebrunet's site, I'll agree that they make the coolest quivers I have ever seen.
> 
> They're also the first quivers that have ever given me a cardiac event when I saw the price. 500 euros for the skeleton model? That's close to $700 USD.


Then again, I have had my quiver a lot longer than any of my risers :wink:


----------



## WarEagleTitan (Aug 28, 2014)

grantmac said:


> *I have a FIST 4-tube field quiver with single pocket*, it is an excellent design. Only complaint is that I would have liked the tubes to be removable rather than glued in place. I also ran some sticky velcro around the tube tops since it was extremely noisy.
> I'd take useful over unique any day of the week.
> 
> 
> -Grant


I like the 4-tube, too. Am ordering it tomorrow. How many arrows will each tube easily handle? I prefer to carry 12 arrows in a quiver. Thx., in advance.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

WarEagleTitan said:


> I like the 4-tube, too. Am ordering it tomorrow. How many arrows will each tube easily handle? I prefer to carry 12 arrows in a quiver. Thx., in advance.


Really depends on your shafts and fletching. Will definitely hold a dozen VAPs with low-profile vanes.

Unless he's gotten a better handle on things, triple the quoted delivery time.

-Grant


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Nevada Smith said:


> View attachment 2061766



beautiful..

chris


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Johndburk said:


> They're also the first quivers that have ever given me a cardiac event when I saw the price. 500 euros for the skeleton model? That's close to $700 USD.


indeed. I was seriously considering one for the cool factor alone until I saw that.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't you know.. $700 IS part of the cool factor


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I found this, its cool but it doesn't exactly scream "Olympic Style"
> View attachment 1992044
> 
> View attachment 1992045


I like that one. Who makes it?
Thanks.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

lksseven said:


> http://www.fist-inc.com/CARVEDD.htm


It could be better:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-Combat-Stryker-T-shirt/dp/B005LRS8NS/ref=cts_ap_2_fbt


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

GBUSA said:


> I like that one. Who makes it?
> Thanks.


Who says that a quiver must look a certain way to be "olympic style"? 
It holds arrows and your other junk so it is functional. If you like the way it looks (I do) then why not?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Olympic or not, Art Vincent is the man. I would wear mine shooting any discipline.


----------



## Clarsach (Aug 18, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I found this, its cool but it doesn't exactly scream "Olympic Style"
> View attachment 1992044
> 
> View attachment 1992045


You probably never noticed the quivers used by the US Olympic team in 2012. Here is Ellison's:

http://summergames.ap.org/herald-dispatch/content/brady-ellison-11


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

rkumetz said:


> Who says that a quiver must look a certain way to be "olympic style"?
> It holds arrows and your other junk so it is functional. If you like the way it looks (I do) then why not?


Not me lol, that part of the quote wasn't mine.
I said I liked it and asked who made it 😉


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Quivers are probably the only thing archery related that are done right in movies.


----------

